# What's A Cool Pet That Requires Easy Maintenance ?



## balluupnetme

I was debating if I wanted a pacman frog but I'm not interested in a frog anymore...any other ideas ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Out of all the things I've owned, I'd say my tarantula required the least amount of work. They are obviously not for everyone tho.


----------



## balluupnetme

cool, What are some basic maintenance/care requirements for a tarantula ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I have a Grammostola rosea, you can get them all over as rosehair tarantulas. They do just fine at room temp, just set the cage up -- mine's in a 5 gallon filled up about 1/4 of the way up with peat moss with a bark hide -- and provide water and food. They don't make a mess, so maintenance is pretty easy, just change out the bedding once in a while.

CLUSTER ONE and Piranha Guru both keep Ts and are far more knowledgeable on the subject, I'm sure they'll chime in -- I'm just kinda getting into them myself.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Here's a pic of my G. rosea's cage...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> cool, What are some basic maintenance/care requirements for a tarantula ?


 Dirt and a waterdish pretty much. Most t's will be fine in tanks under 10g. Something liek a lasioparahybana femal should have at least a 15-20g and and blondi's even larger (largest t species though not for beginner as they often die from incorrect humdity during molts)

Some t's require high humidity so you have to mist frequently but if you get a species that likes it pretty dry like brachypelmas (ex. red knee) or grammostolas (ex. rose hair)then they are practically maitnence free and pretty hardy too. These genus' tend to grow abit slow though so you may want a juvie or an adult. You can get rosea adults very cheap but adult female brachypelmas can be over 150$. You want female over male as they live alot longer.

Once in a while you will have to remove cricket remains but overall they are very easy to care for and cheap to get for the most part. There are tons to chose from and I could probably give you some ideas if I know what things you want (ie. size, webbing, color, aggression/ability to handle them/just for show, arborial/terrestrial...). Right now I have around 10 and I just sold 13 of mine off.


----------



## BRUNER247

A pet rock?


----------



## BRUNER247

I had a pr of veiled(hooded) basliks a few years ago that were fairly maintenance free. Other than making sure they had fresh water, feeding them rat pups once a week & hosing off their carpet as needed. They're FAR to mean to handle. Other than breeding time the maintenance was simple & easy. Very beautiful lizards with fearless attitudes.


----------



## balluupnetme

after reading this I think I'm gonna get a tarantula, specifically the pink toe, the arboreal type that like to climb


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> after reading this I think I'm gonna get a tarantula, specifically the pink toe, the arboreal type that like to climb


A versi would be nicer imo though abit more $. I bought mine as a sling for 25$ now its an adult female.The good thing with t's is they can be bought online and shipped cheaply. Some other good choices i'd say are gbb, Lasio parahybana, smithi or similar species, avics...


----------



## balluupnetme

I was thinking of an avics they look cool they all look cool actually, I want an active T I don't really want one that just sits


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> I was thinking of an avics they look cool they all look cool actually, I want an active T I don't really want one that just sits


Most t's just sit. My avic versi spends a good chunk of the day in its tube web. Your probably better off looking for one that is in the open rather then hidden. t's are not nearly as active as somethign liek fish would be.


----------



## balluupnetme

What are some types that are in the open ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> What are some types that are in the open ?


 Lasio parahybanas are pretty bold. GBB can be though they web a ton so they may take to a spot where you can't see well. Grammostola and brachys don't really dig so as long as they don't have a ton of decor they will be in the open. You would probably want something that doesn't web a ton or dig. Avics tend to make tube webs/hammocks that they like to stay in though they do venture out. Genticulata, chromatus, vagans are usually pretty bold and colourful. Alot of large terrestrials will stay more in the open. Alot of t's will burrow as slings though they will become bolder with size.

What tank size do you have?

What are some other things you want in a t?Anser these questions if any are important to you.

- size. (adult t's can range from an inch to close to a foot so species matters alot when it comes to size)

- aggression/ handling. Since this is your firt t you probably want a new world species though you could try an oldworld (africa/asia) species if you do NOT want to handle them. OW species areoften alot faster and have alot more potent venom then NW species.

-Colour. Can range from black, gray to pinks, purples, greens, oranges... depending on species and sex.

-Webbing or digging. Not all t's web. Some web heavily while others barely at all. You cant really fully control where a t webs so they may deside to web where it blocks your view of them. Based on what you have said so far you probably want to stay away from any burrowing species as for example I havn't seen my C. elegans adult for MONTHS and thats not that uncommon.

-Arborial or terrestrial. Terrestrials tend to be bulkier and larger then arborials who are usually more leggy and thin. Arborials like avics will require frequent misting. Arborial species tend to be quicker and abit more skiddish so they are more of a show species. My Avic versi is probably my favourite t.

Some t's i'd do (not including OW species):

-Versicolor/ other colourful avics. Will cost mroe then pink toes but look a lot nicer.
-gbb
-lasiodora sp.
-genticulata
-pamphobetus sp. (underrated imo)
-brachy smithi/boehmei/emilia...
-rosea (just becasue it is pretty much the poster child of the t hobby)


----------



## balluupnetme

Somthing that doesn't get too big...5-6" max, tankwise like 5-10 gallon, that avic versi looks nice...a species that doesn't hide a lot, and handlingwise as long as it's not life threatening lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> Somthing that doesn't get too big...5-6" max, tankwise like 5-10 gallon, that avic versi looks nice...a species that doesn't hide a lot, and handlingwise as long as it's not life threatening lol


 No t's are life threatning but some can be painful but they are mostly OW species.

For a 5-6" max avics,gbb,brachys and roseas fit from my list

i think a nice smithi or boehmei would be a nice display as they don't web hardly at all and are very hardy. Gbb or versi both have sweet colours but do web moderately. I have my avic versi in a 10g tank with a sliding mesh lid with the tank on end and it works great. If you go this route and don't have the tank I suggest get a tank with a built in sliding lid and stand it on end as it acts as a vent, gives the t height and allows you to easily mist everything. The lid is also easy to slide open as most lids on seperate tanks don't really work on tanks that are on end.

Their only real downsize is they are slow growers and not cheap as adults. If you want to handle I would say get something like a rosea or brachy but if you don't care if you do or not an avic would be fine though liek I said they can be quick and skiddish so they are not really ideal for somebody who wants to handle (though i presonally recomend little to no handleing for any species though I know some like to do it. There are alwasy an exception to docile t's with a mean sob so you first need to find a mellow t.

Also forgot to ask what is your budget and are you opposed to getting a sling ( could be a year to years before a sling reachs adulthood depending on species). You can find most slings under 40$ though some species like brachys may be out if you dont have a budget for an adult and dot want to raise a sling for a few years. Something like avic avics and rosea you can usually find as adults for under 40$ though they are often wild caught.


----------



## balluupnetme

Thanks for the advice cluster









I want something that isn't skittish and I don't wanna handle it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> Thanks for the advice cluster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want something that isn't skittish and I don't wanna handle it


 I don't mean skiddish like p's I mean it may be jumpy if you handle it as avics are know to literally jump or dart so it could go up your arm onto your back quick, Most t's will not pay much attention to you watching them so they don't run around smashing themselves off things like pygo skiddish. If anything they will just walk away. You can watch avics and they are fine but if handelled they can be quick and skiddish if there are any sudden movments so they are probably best as a sow specimin,

How much $ do you want to spend max? and are you opposed to growing a sling into an adult (which can be a year to like 5 years) or do you just want to buy a sub adult to adult right away?


----------



## balluupnetme

My budget like 150-200 and I'm looking for a sub-adult


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> My budget like 150-200 and I'm looking for a sub-adult


For around 30$ you could get an adult avic avic or rosea
For about 150$ you shoudl be able to get an adult female versi
150-200$ an adult female brachy smithi, boehmei, emilia...
Subadults will be cheaper then adults. If you can you want a guaranteed female (will cost more but it is worth it)

You should be able to find most adult female t's in that range or under so price doesn't really limit you much.


----------



## balluupnetme

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Piranha Guru

Cluster is all over this thread like a T on a roach!

I'd recommend a female Brachypelma or Grammostola as well. Like a solo serrasalmus p, go with what you like the looks of best and you won't be disappointed! I love my B. smithi, would love a B. Boehemei (sexy!), but there are others depending on your taste (some are very similar). G. rosea are great, come in several varieties, and should be easy to find. You also can't go wrong with a female G. pulchra (if you can find one...love the velvety black on my pair) or you could go with a G. pulchripes if you want more color (aka, Chaco Golden Knee). They both tend to get a bit bigger than 5-6", but tend to grow fairly slow. If you change your mind and want a big showcase specimen, then an LP should fit the bill...even if you get a juvi, you won't get bored watching it eat and grow (suckers get big fast for T's)!

I got my smithi from Serrapygo as a classroom pet almost 2 years ago and am starting to get addicted!


----------



## SandNukka15

get a chinese water dragon i love mine!


----------



## wpviper

hey do you have a pic of your water dragon tank?


----------



## r1dermon

get a ball python. fairly easy maintenance overall, and they're cool as hell!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

any snake will be farily low maitnece. Some good beginenr ones are like ball pyhons, kingsnakes and corn snakes. They need over a 10g unlike most t's. You may be able to find some small boa that would be good in a tank mayby 15g


----------



## r1dermon

i dunno about ANY snake...i had an amazon tree boa (corallus hortulanus) and it was a PITA. but i think it may have been because it was from RJ's exotics, which was well known for selling sick animals. this goddamn thing wouldn't eat dead food, had parasites, and had some wierd white feces....as one of my first snakes, i was completely overwhelmed by this thing, and i fed it a rat live one day and the rat ninja grabbed the snake and chewed through it's neck. absolutely killed snake keeping for me. i had a corn snake that was awesome though. very easy to care for, cool looking...i wish i just bought a healthy ball python from a reputable dealer though, i'd probably still have the damn thing now.


----------



## balluupnetme

The Chinese water dragons look dope...a snake would be dope too the red tail boa looks cool...so many options, panther chameleons look cool but a bit pricey...


----------



## r1dermon

chameleons are nowhere near low maintenance. just a heads up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

r1dermon said:


> i dunno about ANY snake...i had an amazon tree boa (corallus hortulanus) and it was a PITA. but i think it may have been because it was from RJ's exotics, which was well known for selling sick animals. this goddamn thing wouldn't eat dead food, had parasites, and had some wierd white feces....as one of my first snakes, i was completely overwhelmed by this thing, and i fed it a rat live one day and the rat ninja grabbed the snake and chewed through it's neck. absolutely killed snake keeping for me. i had a corn snake that was awesome though. very easy to care for, cool looking...i wish i just bought a healthy ball python from a reputable dealer though, i'd probably still have the damn thing now.


ya not nessisarily any snake but most of the common beginner snakes are farily basic in care. Most snakes and lizards would need over a 10g and need some sort of heat source while t's can live in small tank and probably don't need any extra heat


----------



## balluupnetme

r1dermon said:


> chameleons are nowhere near low maintenance. just a heads up.


Im gonna agree with u even though I have friends that say that chameleons don't require a lot of care...but some people say they do need a lot of care, so I'll scratch chameleon off my list...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> chameleons are nowhere near low maintenance. just a heads up.


Im gonna agree with u even though I have friends that say that chameleons don't require a lot of care...but some people say they do need a lot of care, so I'll scratch chameleon off my list...
[/quote]
You can get some farily hardy ones but they do require farily large screen cages. I had a veiled for mayby half a year while holding it for someone and it wasn't difficult to care for. If you have a farily good sized screen tank and are able to mist farily frequently somethign like a veiled isn't that hard to care for. I think they are more intermediate due to their specialized screen tank and lighting rather then its actual care. If your budget is 150-250 total you could get most t's but if that is your total budget then you can get alot less if you go into lizards as all of a sudden you will be needing basking wood, heat lights, uvb lights, calcium powder...


----------



## r1dermon

i guess the maintinence isn't the worst thing with the chameleon...it's the sensitivity. they're very sensitive to changes in environment, also they stress easily. unfortunately most people who used to get chameleons wouldn'd have a UVB light for them, and they'd suffer nutritional deficiencies as a result. they need specialized care like branches with basking areas (since they are arboreal), and constant running water/mist at least twice a day. they are cool as all hell though.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Sea Monkeys!
You can watch them grow and teach them tricks...get cool accessories and show your friends!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dont ball pythons grow HUGE, and cluster is there any way i can get a black wido?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> Cluster is all over this thread like a T on a roach!
> 
> I'd recommend a female Brachypelma or Grammostola as well. Like a solo serrasalmus p, go with what you like the looks of best and you won't be disappointed! I love my B. smithi, would love a B. Boehemei (sexy!), but there are others depending on your taste (some are very similar). G. rosea are great, come in several varieties, and should be easy to find. You also can't go wrong with a female G. pulchra (if you can find one...love the velvety black on my pair) or you could go with a G. pulchripes if you want more color (aka, Chaco Golden Knee). They both tend to get a bit bigger than 5-6", but tend to grow fairly slow. If you change your mind and want a big showcase specimen, then an LP should fit the bill...even if you get a juvi, you won't get bored watching it eat and grow (suckers get big fast for T's)!
> 
> I got my smithi from Serrapygo as a classroom pet almost 2 years ago and am starting to get addicted!


boehemei are sexy. Pulchra would be a great choice like you said but it will also cost a decent amount as they grow slow and are farily hard to find as adults. I have a juvie that I bought at I think 3/4-1" for 40$. Pulchripes is another good grammostola species.

A genticulata would make a nice and large colourful show species. L parahybana is not colourful but boy can they get huge. Mine is a huge bitch though and would bite my face off if given the chance.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Cluster is all over this thread like a T on a roach!
> 
> I'd recommend a female Brachypelma or Grammostola as well. Like a solo serrasalmus p, go with what you like the looks of best and you won't be disappointed! I love my B. smithi, would love a B. Boehemei (sexy!), but there are others depending on your taste (some are very similar). G. rosea
> are great, come in several varieties, and should be easy to find. You also can't go wrong with a female G. pulchra (if you can find one...love the velvety black on my pair) or you could go with a G. pulchripes if you want more color (aka, Chaco Golden Knee). They both tend to get a bit bigger than 5-6", but tend to grow fairly slow. If you change your mind and want a big showcase specimen, then an LP should fit the bill...even if you get a juvi, you won't get bored watching it eat and grow (suckers get big fast for T's)!
> 
> I got my smithi from Serrapygo as a classroom pet almost 2 years ago and am starting to get addicted!


boehemei are sexy. Pulchra would be a great choice like you said but it will also cost a decent amount as they grow slow and are farily hard to find as adults. I have a juvie that I bought at I think 3/4-1" for 40$. Pulchripes is another good grammostola species.

A genticulata would make a nice and large colourful show species. L parahybana is not colourful but boy can they get huge. Mine is a huge bitch though and would bite my face off if given the chance.
[/quote]
I just want the widow for show, do you have alot of knowledge of them?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Not a ton of knowlege though I know a bite can be extreamly painful and possibly deadly. I highly advise agaist getting one "just for show" as there are plenty of better and safer tarantualas for your situation that you can get some experience with before going for arachnid with potentially potent venom.

You also seem to want it more as a novelty item rather then a serious commitment and pet. What I recomend is get some t's or less venomous spiders then in a few years get a widow when you turn 18 and have experience. Overally they are not hard to carefor or keep from what I hear though i have had t's for a couple years but for a noob a simple mistake can take you to a world of pain. The AB forum will beable to give you alot more info on widows.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Ok Yea they do freak me out cause of their poison, do you know what region theyr from?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> Ok Yea they do freak me out cause of their poison, do you know what region theyr from?


 There are a bunch of species from around the world. Some from north america while others from other parts of the world.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Ok Yea they do freak me out cause of their poison, do you know what region theyr from?


 There are a bunch of species from around the world. Some from north america while others from other parts of the world.
[/quote]
North america? If i see a wild one in my house ill pass out lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> Ok Yea they do freak me out cause of their poison, do you know what region theyr from?


 There are a bunch of species from around the world. Some from north america while others from other parts of the world.
[/quote]
North america? If i see a wild one in my house ill pass out lol
[/quote]
Including USA and Canada


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Danng i thought they were from africa


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> Danng i thought they were from africa


 Like I said to the op as a first spider you want to avoid most african or asian species as they are often quick and venomous which are not a good combination for beginners. For beginners, slow and docile is best untill you get experiece as these tend to have less powerful venom.

If you have any more questions feel free to pm me or post a new topic as we have slightly derailed this topic already.


----------

